# IVF Smoking Test



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi All, i am pretty new to this forum. Me and my DH have been waiting 20 months for our call up for IVF, finally we are top of the list  . I only ever have a cigarette when out with friends, which happened last week, i could kick myself really . Does anyone know how the NHS IVF clinics test for smoking? i.e carbon monoxide monitor, blood test or urine.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine never tested, only asked the question do you smoke for the paperwork. I really would recommend you cut them out, though - even the odd one - because they can negatively impact on your chances of success. You don't want to jeopardise your treatment when you've had to wait so long for it!


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you for your sound advice   . So nice to talk to people in similar predicaments. Me and my DH don't speak to people about are IVF journey.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Me and hubby don't smoke, but no tests were done to confirm we didn't.  They just took our word for it.  

Good luck in trying to quit, I know from ex smokers it isn't easy. My Mum quit after smoking for 30 years. 

X


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much, your kind word mean a lot.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

Ours tested us at the initial appointment, we had to blow into an electronic thing that resembled a peak flow meter asthmatics use.  It was highly sensitive.  We were both weighed, measured for height and then BMI worked out, had blood pressure taken and then blood taken.

Hope all goes well for you 

Dory xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lady J!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Neither me or my husband have ever smoked, but we were never given any sort of test, just answered on a questionaire. There is a "Giving up Smoking while TTC/Pregnant" section ~ CLICK HERE you might find the answer there, and you could get some help with stopping totally.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you, either now or later.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## emmabiddy (Nov 28, 2013)

I had to do a breath carbon monoxide test


----------

